# Turkey pot pie?



## wannabechef (Dec 1, 2006)

I have leftover turkey and want to make something similar to shepherds pie with the meat. In the past the gravy part of pie was watery. What is best way to ensure it is not so sloppy making it easy to serve? I will not use a bottom crust and  i will cover top with mashed potatoes. Thanks for any help.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know about easy to serve but to prevent the gravy from being watery you might start with a light roux using about one tablespoon of flour for every cup of stock you plan to add.
I'll be doing the same thing shortly.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 1, 2006)

You could also use corn starch to thicken the gravy if you would like a more clear gravy.


----------



## philso (Dec 1, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> You could also use corn starch to thicken the gravy if you would like a more clear gravy.


 
i'd avoid the cornstarch and stick with flour. cornstarch does make a clearer gravy and there's no "floury" taste problem if it's a tad undercooked, but if your gravy may be getting chilled before being popped in the oven (if you make the pies in advance and keep in the fridge) cornstarch thickened sauces can separate.

another possible cause of a thinner than ideal gravy could be if you're steaming or boiling carrots, brocolli, etc., putting them in the casserole with the turkey, and laddling the gravy over them.  if the veggies aren't dry, they can thin out your gravy a lot while it cooks.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 1, 2006)

For my pot pies I make a roux using the turkey fat if I have some. Otherwise use butter. Use enough flour to make a thick roux.  Add turkey stock to make a thick white sauce. Season well with S&P, of course. And for an extra ooomph of flavor, add a quarter cup of mayonnaise to the white sauce.
I don't use use a bottom crust --just a top crust.
Cook your veggies--sliced carrots, celery, onion, mushrooms. I either saute them to tender or cook in the microwave.
Combine the veggies, white sauce and chunks of turkey/chicken. PUt in buttered casserole. Top with crust, your mashed potatoes, croissant dough, etc.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 1, 2006)

*Turkey Cottage Pie*

Oh was this thread ever made for me! 

Jill's Turkey Cottage Pie

3 Tbs. butter
3/4  c. chopped onion  (1 medium)
3/4 c. diced celery  (1 stalk)
3/4 c. diced carrots (1 medium)
1 large  garlic clove,  minced
1/3  c. white wine
1-1/2 c. turkey gravy
1/2 tsp. thyme
2 c. cooked turkey, cubed
3/4  c. frozen peas
2 c. mashed potatoes

Melt butter in medium saucepan.  Add onion, celery, carrots and garlic.  Saute over medium heat, stirring, 8 to 10 minutes. Stir in wine, gravy and thyme.  Bring to a low boil.  Reduce heat and simmer, covered, 15 minutes.  Layer turkey and peas in a 2-quart casserole. Add gravy and vegetable mixture.

Prepare mashed potatoes.  Spoon over top of casserole.  Bake at 400F for 20 minutes, or until mashed potatoes are golden brown on top.

Fraidy


----------



## cjs (Dec 1, 2006)

Another option for thickening your gravy when it doesn't turn out the consistancy you're looking for, make a beurre manie.

Soften butter and mix 50/50 with all purpose flour. (you can keep this on hand in the freezer and use in any sauce that needs a little oomph)

Add a couple little chunks at a time and swish together with sauce/gravy to the thickness you want.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 1, 2006)

Make sure that your bechemel sauce is rather thick, as it will thin when cooked in the pie.

I often use leftover gravy (I know -- that's usually an oxymoron) in mine.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 1, 2006)

FraidKnot your receipe for Jiill's Turkey Cottage Pie sounds very good and I want to thank you for sharing.


----------



## wannabechef (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you all, more ideas always appreciated.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 2, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> Oh was this thread ever made for me!
> Jill's Turkey Cottage Pie
> ,,,
> Fraidy


 Sounds good.
Who's  Jill?


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 2, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Sounds good.
> Who's  Jill?



Heh, that would be me 

Fraidy = Jill


----------

